# My mate's view on A roads



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

Was talking to a mate yesterday and mentioned that I had been cycling on an A road. His response was, "You cycled on an A road! Don't you know that's illegal? You could have been arrested for that!" After proving to him it wasn't he replied, "Well you shouldn't have, it's dangerous!" Granted, that particular A road isn't one I would choose to cycle again. Also haven't decided whether I like the thrill of cars doing close passes at 50 mph.


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2017)

Like everything in life, it's all done to an individual risk assessment. Some are fine.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2017)

He must have thought you said 'motorway'. Easy mistake, sounds just like 'A'.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Feb 2017)

I wonder how many of those who dish out close passes share this erroneous belief?


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2017)

Depends on the A road really, as the OP stated. Most around here are fine to cycle on, but there are some that personally I wouldn't go near on the bike...


----------



## Katherine (25 Feb 2017)

Does he mean a dual carriageway?


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Feb 2017)

You have very smart friends.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Does he mean a dual carriageway?


I think he meant any A road


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2017)

I hope he doesn't drive as he's evidently never read the Highway Code


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> I hope he doesn't drive as he's evidently never read the Highway Code


I suspect many drivers haven't read it. Some drivers probably don't even know what a bike is


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> I suspect many drivers haven't read it. Some drivers probably don't even know what a bike is


Well they should have done so if they have passed a UK driving test, which he may not have done I guess


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Well they should have done so if they have passed a UK driving test, which he may not have done I guess


Well they probably read it the way I used to read some of my textbooks in school.


----------



## vickster (25 Feb 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Well they probably read it the way I used to read some of my textbooks in school.


Except you do have to take a test. In my day, you had to answer questions on the spot

Your friend needs educating


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2017)

Should have told your chum that the road is benign, and it's the idiots in motor vehicles that are dangerous.


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2017)

A more of A roads have the same limit as the narrow B roads around these parts.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Does he mean a dual carriageway?


Even if he did, he'd still be wrong.

Anyway, there are all kinds of A roads. Big uns and littluns. Same for dual carriageways. Some DCs are fine, and some are motorways in all but name, but lacking the hard shoulder. 

But all are legal to ride on, many are perfectly safe and all would be perfectly safe if drivers could be trusted to drive within the law.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2017)

I rather like some of the less busy dual carriageways in the north east.

Most drivers pass in lane two, leaving lane one for me on my bike.

The dual carriageway stretch of the A19 southbound towards Middlesbrough is now prohibited to cyclists.

Makes some sense, there have been two or three fatal accidents there in the last few years.

However, it's a pity the key element of freedom to cycle has been taken away in that instance.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Feb 2017)

The only stretch of A road that I drive regularly that I think it would be extremely dangerous to ride is the A1 going up towards Newark. There are plenty where I wouldn't ride, but if some one else did I'd just say "rather you than me". But if I ever saw a cyclist (I never have) on that stretch of the A1 I would be genuinely afraid for their safety. That said, I've never ridden on it and perhaps it's not as bad as it looks.


----------



## screenman (25 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> The only stretch of A road that I drive regularly that I think it would be extremely dangerous to ride is the A1 going up towards Newark. There are plenty where I wouldn't ride, but if some one else did I'd just say "rather you than me". But if I ever saw a cyclist (I never have) on that stretch of the A1 I would be genuinely afraid for their safety. That said, I've never ridden on it and perhaps it's not as bad as it looks.



I used to race on that stretch of road often.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Feb 2017)

screenman said:


> I used to race on that stretch of road often.


Similar to the A127 and A12, they were used regularly for time trials back in my youth, I wouldn't cycle on either of them now.


----------



## Spinney (25 Feb 2017)

The best A roads I know are the stretch of the A38 near me, the A6 between Carnforth and Levens, and the A6 north of Kendal. In all cases the A road is parallel to the M5 (for the A38) or M6, so relatively quiet, but also is a nice, reasonably wide road so cars can easily pass with plenty of room. Of course there's always the nobbers who don't use the space they have, but that's no different to B roads/yellow roads.


----------



## HLaB (25 Feb 2017)

Some A roads for me are more pleasurable to cycle on than some B roads which are narrower and poorly surfaced and can feel busier. Other A roads however are akin to a motorway or too busy and I'd give them a miss.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

The main thing for me is avoiding roads that trucks frequent. There's a popular cycling road near me that I avoid like the plague - it's become a bit of a rat run for trucks from the local quarry. It's a bit of an phobia for me but trucks are one thing I don't like when riding. If I hear one approaching, I either pull over and let him pass or look back and try and make eye contact with the driver to make sure he's seen me and is gonna pass me safely.


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2017)

HLaB said:


> Some A roads for me are more pleasurable to cycle on than some B roads which are narrower and poorly surfaced and can feel busier. Other A roads however are akin to a motorway or too busy and I'd give them a miss.




This^^^

My commute to work is 12 miles along an A road and it's fine. In fact more then fine as most of it is bus laned


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> The main thing for me is avoiding roads that trucks frequent. There's a popular cycling road near me that I avoid like the plague - it's become a bit of a rat run for trucks from the local quarry. It's a bit of an phobia for me but trucks are one thing I don't like when riding. If I hear one approaching, I either pull over and let him pass or look back and try and make eye contact with the driver to make sure he's seen me and is gonna pass me safely.



A lorry driver of many years told me in the transport industry aggregate lorry drivers are known for their, er, press on style of driving.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A lorry driver of many years told me in the transport industry aggregate lorry drivers are known for their, er, press on style of driving.


Seems to be the mantra of the truck drivers on that road!


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4698496, member: 9609"]bonus boys ! that is why I keep well out of the way of loggers and tippers, I often stop and get off when I see them coming.[/QUOTE]

I'm reluctant to stop and get off, but it looks like something I should consider in the case of an approaching tipper.

Worth knowing timber lorries are in the same category, although I don't see many of those around my way.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A lorry driver of many years told me in the transport industry aggregate lorry drivers are known for their, er, press on style of driving.




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NV9Vs9tOEaI


----------



## jay clock (25 Feb 2017)

Really depends. A33 from Winch to Basingstoke is a big old A road with some dual carriageway (no shoulder) but fine as paralleled by the M3 and really empty. Against that I once had Andover CC trying to pitch me a TT on the A303 which at that place is a motorway without the shoulder. In fact the M3 would be far safer to cycle on as it does have a shoulder. And yes I do know that you can't!


----------



## Slick (25 Feb 2017)

User said:


> You think it makes sense to curb the freedom of the victim because you cannot control the behaviour of those posing the threat?


I'm remember posting about a cyclist on a stretch of dual that I would never have cycled on, especially as there was a good cycle track beside it. As you would expect, I took a bit of a beating from some, but within a couple of months, there were 2 cycling fatalities within a couple of miles of the same spot.


----------



## Banjo (25 Feb 2017)

It all depends on the road .In many cases I find busy narrow laned b roads are frightening to ride on while wider A roads are fine apart from noise and fumes .

What really pisses me off is when a nice wide safe for cycling road gets narrowed to make room for a largely unused shared path that leaves cyclists using it vulnerable at junctions and when passing entrances to driveways.


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE 4698605, member: 9609"]The law is that no body should be paid in a way that encourages them to drive faster, so any load/tonnage bonus scheme has to be very questionable. Many tipper drivers now deny they are paid any bonus.

I think most lorries are driven very well and very carefully, but it just takes one idiot to kill you, and there are plenty idiots driving. I don't dismount for every one I see, but if I see a potential for conflict in that he may just try to squeeze by, and particularly if it is a tipper or logger (they are the worst round here) then I don't take any chance and get off. But then again I am on very quiet roads and will be seeing less than a vehicle a mile, so dismounting for a lorry may be once every 50 mile.[/QUOTE]
I pulled over for a tipper yesterday. Looked behind me and one was barrelling along behind me, trying to get some momentum up the hill I was about to climb.


----------



## Banjo (25 Feb 2017)

I have heard that some drivers are paid a "safety bonus" .

They get extra money for every load delivered without any accidents.

This of course is identical to the old productivity bonus which inevitably encourages speeding but avoids the accusation of doing just that.

Personally if on a long narrow stretch of road I will try to pull into a farm gate now and then to let motor traffic pass.Unless they try to intimidate me in which case hell would freeze over first.


----------



## gbb (25 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> Does he mean a dual carriageway?


I once cycled 5 miles to get a haircut and when talking to the hairdresser how far I'd travelled, she asked which way I got there....down the dual carriageway I replied.
 But that's illegal...she replied.
No, it's fine....and legal, it's not a motorway.

Just illustrates how many people have no idea what the laws are.


----------



## Drago (25 Feb 2017)

And how many of these self appointed legal and safety experts have actually ridden a bike since they were 10?


----------



## Spinney (25 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A lorry driver of many years told me in the transport industry aggregate lorry drivers are known for their, er, press on style of driving.


There are quite a few quarries around where I live (limestone country). I've never been hassled by a quarry truck - the occasional tractor or delivery wagon passes too close, yes (not to mention some of the nobbers in cars), but not the quarry ones. Mostly Cemex, though, who I think have a good reputation for being careful around cyclists?


----------



## Paul139 (25 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> I hope he doesn't drive as he's evidently never read the Highway Code



The sad thing is many people don't read it as they buy practice dvd's for the Highway Code and hazard perception tests, and with multiple choice questions just bluff their way through.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Feb 2017)

Spinney said:


> There are quite a few quarries around where I live (limestone country). I've never been hassled by a quarry truck - the occasional tractor or delivery wagon passes too close, yes (not to mention some of the nobbers in cars), but not the quarry ones. Mostly Cemex, though, who I think have a good reputation for being careful around cyclists?


I did a big ride in 2007 from Hebden Bridge to Coventry via the Peak District. A few people mentioned to me before I went that quarry lorries could be a problem on the A6, but I found that actually ...



... they were cutting me up on the B-roads too!


----------



## andrew_s (26 Feb 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> The only stretch of A road that I drive regularly that I think it would be extremely dangerous to ride is the A1 going up towards Newark.


I have seen someone cycling there, with pretty much nose to tail traffic in both lanes, doing about 80.
Rather him than me.

This is the sort of A road I like (the A846)


----------



## tallliman (26 Feb 2017)

@andrew_s, that pic of the a846, dual carriageway with you on the wrong side of the central reservation....not sure that's strictly allowed


----------



## al3xsh (27 Feb 2017)

I regularly cycle on the a6 from ambergate / whatstandwell to bakewell and - despite the speed of the cars - I feel safer than a lot of the smaller roads. Mostly because there is tonnes of space and it's rare that I get anyone passing too close.

A


----------



## KnackeredBike (27 Feb 2017)

al3xsh said:


> I regularly cycle on the a6 from ambergate / whatstandwell to bakewell and - despite the speed of the cars - I feel safer than a lot of the smaller roads. Mostly because there is tonnes of space and it's rare that I get anyone passing too close.
> 
> A


There is a road on my commute to work which is a busy but wide A-road. I cycle a good metre out from the edge line and almost never get close passes but see cyclists all the time riding in the gutter and getting very close passes. I wonder if they feel safer?

Call me a glutton for punishment but I think it's really important to ride on busy roads because, as at the start of the thread, if people _don't_ cycle then it will quickly become that they _shouldn't_ cycle or that they _mustn't_ cycle and you start getting the rubbish with punishment passes and abuse.


----------



## Gixxerman (27 Feb 2017)

I drive on the A46 from Market Rasen to Lincoln (and back) on a daily basis. This is narrowish, single carriageway (60mph), twisty, rural trunk road that sees a lot of commuter traffic, HGV's and farm vehicles. I used to cycle on it occaisionally as a youth 35-odd years ago. However, I would not cycle on it now by choice. It is dangerous enough to drive on it let alone cycle it. I do see a few cyclists on it, and from my observations they are treated largely with utter contempt (close passes, overtaking on blind bends / crests, horn abuse). When driving on it and I hold back to pass cyclists correctly, I too am subjected to horn abuse and angry gestitulations. I would not recommend cycling on this road regardless of the legallity of it. It has a very poor record for incidents and fatalities. As others have said, this is down to the road users rather than the actual road.


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Feb 2017)

I was amazed to see a cyclist on the stretch of the A42 linking the M42 to the M1. The only difference between the M42 and that stretch of the A42 being the lack of a hard shoulder. It has very few entry or exit points and is graded much like a motorway. While perfectly legal I imagine it would be the most unpleasant place to cycle, the noise level alone being unbearable.


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Feb 2017)

If a dual carriage way wears a sign that meets signage laws and says no cycling, would that make cycling on the carriage way illegal?


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> If there is a relevant traffic order in place, yes. There are a number of restricted A roads or sections of A roads.



That's what I thought, that it isn't necessarily true that all A roads are legally cyclone?


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Feb 2017)

User said:


> All A roads (in fact all public roads other than motorways) are by default cyclable unless a specific restriction is in place - I don't believe anyone has suggested otherwise. For most A roads any restriction only applies to part of their length, e.g. the A505 near Baldock, where it goes through the tunnel - or those parts of the A1 where it is the A1(M). Very few A roads are restricted in their entirety.



Fair do's, although I would imagine that the word "suggested" is open to interpretation as to prior posts in this thread that have appeared to state outright that we can cycle on any A road de facto.


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Feb 2017)

I now realise I am challenging a post mid thread rather than the OP. So probably not worth continuing.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> A lorry driver of many years told me in the transport industry aggregate lorry drivers are known for their, er, press on style of driving.


There was a road near Frome that I went on a few years ago - one of the few that I've ever just been really rather scared on. It was relatively fine after the quarry...


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

youngoldbloke said:


> I was amazed to see a cyclist on the stretch of the A42 linking the M42 to the M1. The only difference between the M42 and that stretch of the A42 being the lack of a hard shoulder. It has very few entry or exit points and is graded much like a motorway. While perfectly legal I imagine it would be the most unpleasant place to cycle, the noise level alone being unbearable.


I called the police once because there was a cyclist on the A34 past Oxford in rush hour at late dusk with no lights on. Unfortunately no-where to pull over to stop him. He must have had balls of steel or be exceptionally stupid. Or both.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2017)

It isn't the cars going past at 50 you have to worry about, on the A roads. It's the LGVs / PSVs. I rode up the A34 from Newbury to Oxford a couple of years ago. Hilariously, bits of it are officially a cycle route.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2017)

KnackeredBike said:


> I called the police once because there was a cyclist on the A34 past Oxford in rush hour at late dusk with no lights on. Unfortunately no-where to pull over to stop him. He must have had balls of steel or be exceptionally stupid. Or both.


Did he have a bright pink bag cover?


----------



## Globalti (28 Feb 2017)

An A road in Scotland, yesterday:


----------



## KnackeredBike (28 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Did he have a bright pink bag cover?


It was a couple a years ago but from memory all in dark clothing.


----------



## cubey (28 Feb 2017)

B roads much more dangerous IMHO, much narrower and bendier. Although you do need to time your rides, going out at the rush hour is a no-no for me. But the most dangerous of places are roundabouts. Two bad ones near me, as you can see you need to use extreme caution.


----------



## si_c (28 Feb 2017)

cubey said:


> B roads much more dangerous IMHO, much narrower and bendier. Although you do need to time your rides, going out at the rush hour is a no-no for me. But the most dangerous of places are roundabouts. Two bad ones near me, as you can see you need to use extreme caution.



From above they don't look too bad, you just have to position yourself as if you were a car, and follow the appropriate lanes, the trouble occurs when you try to keep left and let cars squeeze you out or left hook you. I find if you take the lane and behave like a car, other road users, for the most part, tend to treat you as one.


----------



## Katherine (28 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It isn't the cars going past at 50 you have to worry about, on the A roads. It's the LGVs / PSVs. I rode up the A34 from Newbury to Oxford a couple of years ago. Hilariously, bits of it are officially a cycle route.



I drive down there to get to my parents. I've seen the cycle markings at the side of the road but obviously as I would be going up to 50 mph myself I am always going too fast to look closely at it. I have never seen a cyclist, probably because it doesn't look like it is properly separated from the traffic, just runs up the side of the lanes. Not safe at all.


----------



## Racing roadkill (28 Feb 2017)

Katherine said:


> I drive down there to get to my parents. I've seen the cycle markings at the side of the road but obviously as I would be going up to 50 mph myself I am always going too fast to look closely at it. I have never seen a cyclist, probably because it doesn't look like it is properly separated from the traffic, just runs up the side of the lanes. Not safe at all.



I did it once, as an experiment, never again. The worst bit is the long drag up to Chievely, it's a steep hill, badly surfaced, with lorries elephant racing up it, and it's not separated from the traffic.


----------



## Johnno260 (1 Mar 2017)

some of the A roads near me I am ok to ride on.....some drivers don't share my feelings on the matter.


----------



## Ajax Bay (1 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> you just have to position yourself as if you were a car, and follow the appropriate lanes


This ^^^^^ (at a roundabout): position and 'think' like a car; or get off and walk the bike across the various exits on the route a pedestrian would take.


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

Most of my commute is on A road plus if I'm on my own and a distance from home, I will tend to ride the A road rather than smaller roads. A roads tend to be direct. Ones of note:
A2: I've ridden most of it's length at one time or another. I've been politely asked to leave it by a motorway patrol guy who freely admitted I had no obligation to leave if I didn't want to. The stretch near Gravesend London bound where the M2 joins is "interesting"
A3: Heading out of London just seems to be full of idiots.
A5: IMO the best way out of London to the North. Ridden it from Marble Arch to just outside Nuneaton.
A30: An absolute peach of a road. If you ever want to cycle from London to Winchester and all points further west, this road is the dogs.
A20: Quickest way from Ashford to London. It's not particularly pretty but it's also not too bad

I tend to prefer A roads because it gives motorists more room to pass particularly on the larger ones.

As I think someone has mentioned, you're not allowed to cycle on all A roads. There's a stretch of the A13 where it's not allowed and the Blackwall Approach from Sun in the Sands northbound is also barred.


----------



## Drago (1 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> A2: I've ridden most of it's length at one time or another. I've been politely asked to leave it by a motorway patrol guy who freely admitted I had no obligation to leave if I didn't want to.



Did you report him for exceeding his remit by asking you to desist in a lawful activity?


----------



## martint235 (1 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> Did you report him for exceeding his remit by asking you to desist in a lawful activity?


No he was a very nice bloke who was just expressing concern, largely over my very tired cycling partner. I had been considering trying to get off but then I'd have been lost. He provided clear directions for me to get home


----------



## chriscross1966 (2 Mar 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> There was a road near Frome that I went on a few years ago - one of the few that I've ever just been really rather scared on. It was relatively fine after the quarry...


Is that on the run down to Shepton?... Ridden it a few times on a Sinclair C5 towing a cycle trailer of camping gear.... not a nice piece of road, there's a bit there that looks downhill but is uphill... a soul-breaking experience if you've already been in the saddle for 12 hours and you have to stop to let the motor cool down (my C5 was rigged with big batteries and a Sturmey gearhub to allow me to peddle all the time, it was like riding an old plastic school chair, so the backs of the thighs were just one big bruise the next day)......


----------



## alecstilleyedye (2 Mar 2017)

the edinburgh bypass is an a road, but cycling is prohibited, as is parts of the a55 in wales; maybe some people see the signs on those and assume it's a general rule…


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2017)

chriscross1966 said:


> Is that on the run down to Shepton?... Ridden it a few times on a Sinclair C5 towing a cycle trailer of camping gear.... not a nice piece of road, there's a bit there that looks downhill but is uphill... a soul-breaking experience if you've already been in the saddle for 12 hours and you have to stop to let the motor cool down (my C5 was rigged with big batteries and a Sturmey gearhub to allow me to peddle all the time, it was like riding an old plastic school chair, so the backs of the thighs were just one big bruise the next day)......


Yes - I was heading down to Glastonbury en route to Exeter from Bradford-on-Avon.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> A30: An absolute peach of a road. If you ever want to cycle from London to Winchester and all points further west, this road is the dogs.
> 
> .



Not unless you're completely mental. There are several ways of doing that ride, none of them are on the A30.


----------



## youngoldbloke (2 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4704769, member: 9609"]I had to do half a mile on the A1 yesterday, what a horrible horrible fast road, I managed it to the layby before a convoy of madness rolled by all jockeying to overtake each other, then I managed it to my turn off with only one pass by a car doing about 90. Some farkwit heading north in a lorry was giving me the finger, we're not very welcome on these roads.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.5...4!1sA3sdJC-BWiLj-wPa6a3STw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656[/QUOTE]
I frequently visit that area, and often you can't avoid the A1 if you need to cross it. There is simply no alternative. As a result I tend to plan my rides either to the east or west of that road


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Not unless you're completely mental. There are several ways of doing that ride, none of them are on the A30.


Well we'll have to agree to disagree. All the people I've ridden it with have said what a good route out of London it is


----------



## KnackeredBike (2 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4704769, member: 9609"]I had to do half a mile on the A1 yesterday, what a horrible horrible fast road, I managed it to the layby before a convoy of madness rolled by all jockeying to overtake each other, then I managed it to my turn off with only one pass by a car doing about 90. Some farkwit heading north in a lorry was giving me the finger, we're not very welcome on these roads.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@55.5...4!1sA3sdJC-BWiLj-wPa6a3STw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656[/QUOTE]
I originally thought you were talking about the dual carriageway sections of the A1. There are plenty of single carriageway A-roads around here that are packed especially at rush hour that I have no hesitation cycling along with a strong secondary position and primary where appropriate.

Motorists can't have it both ways, bitching about any of "their road tax" being spent on high quality cycle infrastructure then moaning because cyclists are using "their" roads because there is no alternative route.

Occasionally I get some duckhead punishment overtake but strangely said motorists aren't so brave when you catch them at the inevitable queue down the road.


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Now there is an interesting idea. Get Racing Roadkill and Long Martin together, preferably over a pint, for an assessment of relative levels of Completely Mental. It could be a close one.


And I thought you were my friend


----------



## Drago (2 Mar 2017)

I'm really not sure what's going on - Adrian and User482 have both been making me chuckle in recent days


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

User said:


> Indeed I am, so much so that I am going to provide my own box to stand on when hanging your LEL medal round your neck.


I'm not daft enough to ride it again


----------



## jonny jeez (2 Mar 2017)

Drago said:


> He must have thought you said 'motorway'. Easy mistake, sounds just like 'A'.


He sounds like a proper motorway hole


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Well we'll have to agree to disagree. All the people I've ridden it with have said what a good route out of London it is



This is better.

https://www.letsride.co.uk/routes/piccasilly


----------



## martint235 (2 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> This is better.
> 
> https://www.letsride.co.uk/routes/piccasilly


Apparently even British Cycling doesn't like that one as it's a 404 error.

This is still in your opinion, the groups I've led down the A30 have all been happy so I'll be sticking with it


----------



## srw (2 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> I drive down there to get to my parents. I've seen the cycle markings at the side of the road but obviously as I would be going up to 50 mph myself I am always going too fast to look closely at it. I have never seen a cyclist, probably because it doesn't look like it is properly separated from the traffic, just runs up the side of the lanes. Not safe at all.


Times change. Back in the 1980s the A34 was my favourite route from Abingdon to Oxford. And given the state of my bike brakes it was probably safer than going over the top of Boars Hill. Times will change back again. Near us in Buckinghamshire there are a couple of twisty narrow A roads that cyclists are beginning to reclaim. Hooray.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Mar 2017)

Near me I've got both extremes:

The A6120, which forms part of the Outer Ring Road and on this section also carries the A64 traffic for half a mile or so. The A64 is a 40mph limit, as is the rest of the A6120 locally, but this section is a grade separated 70mph dual carriageway with no cycle provision.

It's got the traffic from two of the busiest roads on this side of the city, plus happy shoppers heading for a huge Tesco Extra and has large roundabouts at both ends of the section with a significant amount of the traffic on it wanting to turn right at either end. I've seen cyclists on it and fair play to them, they are entitled to be there. Personally I make use of the extension of the Cycle Super Highway that runs on a parallel residential road with a 20mph limit and virtually no traffic.

Then, not far away at all is North Parkway - a dual carriageway to nowhere through a housing estate (when the estate was planned in the 50's, they intended to run trams where the central reservation is) with a 30mph limit and generally light traffic. Only relatively recently has it been downgraded to single carriageway in places using white lines to create parking bays and a cycle lane.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2017)

martint235 said:


> Apparently even British Cycling doesn't like that one as it's a 404 error.
> 
> This is still in your opinion, the groups I've led down the A30 have all been happy so I'll be sticking with it


Good for you, good for them.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Mar 2017)

Racing season is upon us  Mostly on Duel carriage ways


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2017)

Cuchilo said:


> Racing season is upon us  Mostly on Duel carriage ways


Dual carriageways, but sometimes I think they actually are Duel Carriageways.


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Dual carriageways, but sometimes I think they actually are Duel Carriageways.


Well done , have a biscuit .


----------



## Dan B (2 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4704769, member: 9609"]I had to do half a mile on the A1 yesterday[/QUOTE]
I've skated on parts of the A1 - and quite often, too
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.5...4!1sQKxThQo0xj0a_EFWoJ2LOQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Ajax Bay (3 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> This is better.
> https://www.letsride.co.uk/routes/piccasilly


As has been said: Error 404 (and for 'picadilly'). Still interested your preferred route from London to Winchester, not down the A30.
This is an option: I have cycled most but not all these roads, and the bit out from central London I couldn't be bothered with as there are so many options and will depend on people's personal preferences. The A30 has the merit of being navigationally easy and probably 'shortest', but that's about it.


----------

